# Arnold on 60 Minutes.



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Did anybody else watch this? If so did you have the same reaction I did of having bile build up in your throat?

This "man" went on 60 Minutes to pimp his memoir. He claims he never meant to hurt anybody yet wrote a book detailing the affair with his maid and went on national television to talk about it. Yup, no knife twisting there! 

In the interview he said that Mildred the maid is a good person and that it makes him upset when people say otherwise. Yeah, a woman who was hired to be a housekeeper who later became a dear friend of his wife and whom she told her troubles/pain/concerns to all the while this maid is sleeping with Arnold, having sex in their bed, wearing Maria's jewelry and clothing, passing off their baby as her husband Julio's. Maria threw a baby shower for Mildred and set up a trust using her own Kennedy money of $200k to ensure that this baby would be the first in Mildred's family to go to college. The child grew and became best friends with Maria's youngest. All lies but she is a good person. 

What a d!ck. What was the point of writing this book in the first place? He certainly doesn't need the money. He is such an a-hole words escape me. If this is who he views is a "good person" no wonder he ****ed up the state of California to the extent that he did. He literally has no barometer of character.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

We all know why.....$$$$








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Did anybody else watch this? If so did you have the same reaction I did of having bile build up in your throat?
> 
> This "man" went on 60 Minutes to pimp his memoir. He claims he never meant to hurt anybody yet wrote a book detailing the affair with his maid and went on national television to talk about it. Yup, no knife twisting there!
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly. 

In his movie roles, too, Arnold always plays the night in shining armor type of guy.

In reality he is just a greedy sexual pig with no morals and the housekeeper is cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

wiigirl said:


> We all know why.....$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't need it! Even after his divorce his net worth is close to $400MM.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> He doesn't need it! Even after his divorce his net worth is close to $400MM.


He probably wants attention. Arnold's star has been fading for awhile in his movie roles. 

Arnold is the quintessential narcissist. I seems based on his behavior toward his family his narcissism may have reached the pathological levels of a personality disorder. 

If it has, he is not curable.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Arnold once said 'eating's not cheating'

excuse me whilst I vomit


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Arnold once said 'eating's not cheating'
> 
> excuse me whilst I vomit


Me too. 

He's even a bigger pig than I originally thought. 

And, to think I used to like Arnold. 

Ah the magic of the movies. He seemed so gallant and protective of his women in his movie roles. 

I'm gagging, too, now.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sara8 said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> In his movie roles, too, Arnold always plays the night in shining armor type of guy.
> 
> In reality he is just a greedy sexual pig with no morals and the housekeeper is cut from the same cloth.


If you really want to throw up, he downplayed Maria Shriver as a journalist saying she "did the news". No cupcake, she won a Peabody Award and two Emmys and anchored the evening news for both CBS and NBC you f-ing *******. Please tell me what Mildred did besides dust and spread her legs.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Did Arnold and Maria get a divorce?

It seems as if his story validates that nugget "once a cheater always a cheater."

Another tidbit that came out of his book is that he dated Brigitte Neilsen while he was living with Maria before marriage.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Arnold once said 'eating's not cheating'
> 
> excuse me whilst I vomit


lol, Arnold also said this

I can't believe she actually married this guy.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope he goes home every night, looks in the mirror and realizes he lost his FAMILY over this. Serves him right.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

He is an attention *****. He certainly doesn't need the money.

I was shocked someone could be so publicly insensitive and callous to his children, not to mention their mother.

I wasn't shocked to see it was Arnie. His reputation, way before Maria, was something to be wary of. I am surprised she wasn't turned off by that.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Complexity said:


> lol, Arnold also said this
> 
> I can't believe she actually married this guy.


He has some awfully skinny legs.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

indiecat said:


> I hope he goes home every night, looks in the mirror and realizes he lost his FAMILY over this. Serves him right.


Nah. He'll just fall prey to some 20-something gold digger who will marry him, have his child, then dump him for some younger dude, and, oh yes, take as much money from him as she can. Karma. It's a beach.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's so foul. And he screwed up CA. 

I can't stand him...never liked his movies either. What a hack. He and that mistress should be ashamed.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Complexity said:


> lol, Arnold also said this
> 
> I can't believe she actually married this guy.


Ugh. Now I really really really think he's a moron. 

Ugh.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If you really want to throw up, he downplayed Maria Shriver as a journalist saying she "did the news". No cupcake, she won a Peabody Award and two Emmys and anchored the evening news for both CBS and NBC you f-ing *******. Please tell me what Mildred did besides dust and spread her legs.


I think the problem is that Maria was too smart.

Some men can't stand smart women. 

That is why he chose a maid. Someone who was impressed by him and admired him.........

.........or no wait......maybe she just figured by oops getting pregnant in the age of easy birth control, she could trap him into paying for a better lifestyle for her and her family............


......., if she promised to keep the cuckold secret from her own husband and Arnold's indiscretion secret from the world.

Hey maybe the maid "ain't" so darned dumb, Arnold was the dumb one.

The blood must have run right out of his brain an into his overly developed biceps, err or some other lower body part, and made him stupid


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Did Arnold and Maria get a divorce?
> 
> It seems as if his story validates that nugget "once a cheater always a cheater."
> 
> Another tidbit that came out of his book is that he dated Brigitte Neilsen while he was living with Maria before marriage.


They're divorced. She waited until both her parents were dead to do so. The details of the divorce have never come out as Maria is far to classy for that.

The Brits use a term called Gobsmacked and that is what I was last night. Meaning, beyond words, shocked, stunned. Why on Earth would this creature go on national television to talk about this and further twist the knife in Maria and their childrens backs? Also, you have to remember, there is another husband and child involved. Julio and the son. This child was raised to think Julio was his father and vice versa. Can you even imagine?!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Another tidbit that came out of his book is that he dated Brigitte Neilsen while he was living with Maria before marriage.


She was MARRIED to Stallone at that time as well.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

He's a narcissist. 

Poor Maria. She defended him when he was running for Governor. She put her career aside for his political aspirations. I hope she finds a better man.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sara8 said:


> I think the problem is that Maria was too smart.


I hope you are saying this tongue and cheek. Any "man" who is afraid of a smart woman isn't a man at all.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

wasn't there talk of her getting back with him at one point?


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I hope you are saying this tongue and cheek. Any "man" who is afraid of a smart woman isn't a man at all.


No I mean it. 

My own STBEH (divorce is my choice) gave as one of his main reasons/excuses for the affair is that in his words I "was intellectual and she (the OW) was fun."

He actually told several counselors this very same thing. 

But, I agree any man who feels that way is not much of a man. 

Not to mention that my husband initially loved the fact that we were equals and I always put up half the money for our business endeavors and he used to brag about how intelligent and practical I was. 

I dunno' if he was always lying or he was shining me on, or he changed, or he had a mid life crisis, (do those really exist or are they convenient excuses for idiocy) 

....or the idea of some young, albeit plump and sun damaged, thing looking up at him with googelly adoring eyes and likely with dollar signs in them, 'cause he lied about our financial situation and inflated it to impress her, 'cause her husband was from a very wealthy family. Oh well.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sara8 said:


> No I mean it.
> 
> My own STBEH (divorce is my choice) gave as one of his main reasons/excuses for the affair is that in his words I "was intellectual and she (the OW) was fun."
> 
> ...



What is your STBEH's back story like? Do you have a sense of other women that he has dated, both LTRs and just for fun?

When I think of high profile marriages that are (by consensus accounts) monogamous -- Paul New man and Joanne Wood ward; Paul and Linda McCar tney; Steven Speil berg and Kat Capshaw..........what they have in common are the women happy to take a backseat to their husbands' endeavours. 

I'm sure their lives were /are very interesting.....it would take a lot to outshine those men........

but I read that Amy Ir ving effectively annoyed Spiel berg with her competitive attitude......but also that Kap shaw hung around as his special friend.........


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> What is your STBEH's back story like? Do you have a sense of other women that he has dated, both LTRs and just for fun?
> 
> When I think of high profile marriages that are (by consensus accounts) monogamous -- Paul New man and Joanne Wood ward; Paul and Linda McCar tney; Steven Speil berg and Kat Capshaw..........what they have in common are the women happy to take a backseat to their husbands' endeavours.
> 
> ...


IMO, based on what I have gleaned from stories told to me by his long time friends, all of his former serious girlfriends were dingbats. 

They all surmised that that is why he chose me to marry. He respected me and thought I was his equal. 

Dunno' now. He doesn't want a divorce though, and is holding it up with all kinds of legal shenanigans. 

He dumped the OW when she started getting to stalkerish. 

He claimed he told her right from the start he was only interested in sex, not a real relationship with her. 

I did see emails and text that support that claim. 

He talked to her a few times when he ran into her but he claims it was to tell her to stop stalking me and him and to reiterate that he told her from the first day she contacted him to invite him out to dinner, that all he was interested in was an affair, not a relationship. 

But none of that really matters. He lied about too many things and spent too many marital assets on her, and hid too many things from me and lied while looking me straight in the eyes and swearing he was going to meet his men friends, when he was meeting her. 

I also used to tease him about staying away from women on BNO's and he would look me in the eyes and swear he would "never cheat on me." 

Sigh.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sara8 said:


> IMO, based on what I have gleaned from stories told to me by his long time friends, all of his former serious girlfriends were dingbats.
> 
> They all surmised that that is why he chose me to marry. He respected me and thought I was his equal.
> 
> ...


I remember you also mentioned that of all the married women in your social circle, you had the most lax boundaries between you and your husband and the outside world. I think that can have an impact.

ETA: I had lax boundaries as well during my first marriage.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I remember you also mentioned that of all the married women in your social circle, you had the most lax boundaries between you and your husband and the outside world. I think that can have an impact.


I agree totally. Hindsight is 20/20.

I always subscribed to the Bull dokey that being too controlling and being together too much would ruin a relationship, but obviously I was wrong. 

Yes, in my social circle, none of the other wives have been cheated on. 

Some are quite possessive and get really obnoxious if their spouses talk to other strange (non mutual friend) woman at a social gathering. 

They would also restrict their time. No boy's nights out, no men's camping trips. 

I used to think they were too strict with their husbands. They used to point out that I was asking for trouble. 

I always, however trusted my husband. He likes honesty. He is honest with everyone.......except me obviously, at least during the one affair I was anonymously alerted to. 

He was the kind of guy that doesn't even tell a white lie. He said he would rather say nothing than lie. 

I will always tell someone their crummy hair cut looks great. Why hurt them. 

Later if they ask if they should get it cut again after it has grown out, then I will tell them the truth, but not while their hair is already ruined and looks awful. 

Conversely my STBEH's credo was: "the truth is always the best"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sara8 said:


> No I mean it.
> 
> My own STBEH (divorce is my choice) gave as one of his main reasons/excuses for the affair is that in his words I "was intellectual and she (the OW) was fun."
> 
> ...


Those are the same men who want constant adoration for menial tasks like picking up their clothes from the floor and remembering to lock the doors at night. In other words not real men. Real men need a challenge. They want a smart woman. 
He wasn't lying. Back when he was something, he wanted a wife who was his equal. Now that he is nothing, he needs someone who is his equal. She mirrors him.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

wow this topic really hit close to home for me. My ex husband was a CEO of a company who started dating one of his subordinates. She is about 6 years older than him and about 13 years older than me. She was already in a bad marriage and in a process of divorce.

My ex did all sorts of things to impress her and to this day he refuses to admit his affair even to his own family. He even flew her on a private jet so she can see a NFL game and charged that on our joint credit card. All this while I was at home with a 10 month old baby. 

I left a career of real estate that had just started to pick up so we can move to the US and he was going to become a CEO. Spent 2 years pumping myself with hormones so we can have a child just so later he can tell me: I was not going to leave you pregnant when I asked him why we had a child if he was so unhappy.

He filed for divorce as soon as I exposed his affair and to this day I have not even heard an ounce of remorse, even the fake "I am sorry"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

notreadytoquit said:


> wow this topic really hit close to home for me. My ex husband was a CEO of a company who started dating one of his subordinates. She is about 6 years older than him and about 13 years older than me. She was already in a bad marriage and in a process of divorce.
> 
> My ex did all sorts of things to impress her and to this day he refuses to admit his affair even to his own family. He even flew her on a private jet so she can see a NFL game and charged that on our joint credit card. All this while I was at home with a 10 month old baby.
> 
> ...


I firmly believe there are some people in this world who are such a-holes they don't deserve any contact with other humans. Your ex sounds like one of them. I am so, so sorry. 

I am also a firm believer in karma. Not once have I been let down by it. He'll get his due.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I hope you are saying this tongue and cheek. Any "man" who is afraid of a smart woman isn't a man at all.


Its not that shes smart, its that some can be know it alls and annoying to be honest lol. The smart woman intimidating men is just a feminist myth. 

It goes both ways as well

I highly doubt a woman would be attracted to man who is always speaking to her in a condescending I'm-so-much-smarter-than-you manner and without fail corrects her grammar or statements any time he can. 

We've all met these kind of people at least once and they're definitely annoying. 

The independent woman one is similar. The same with guys really. How can I explain it. Its like when they're just too full of themselves about being self reliant eventhough its pretty normal for a woman to be self reliant. Makes no sense to me. :scratchhead: 

Then they become near mirror images of the commonly seen swaggering male with an inflated sense of self importance. 

I dated a woman once who seriously got offended over something so trivial like me catching the bill for a meal even though she never offered to pay it

I remember that I didn't date her very long


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Kasler said:


> Its not that shes smart, its that some can be know it alls and annoying to be honest lol. The smart woman intimidating men is just a feminist myth.
> 
> It goes both ways as well
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that you equate a smart woman with condescending and know it all behavior.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The other thing to remember is that soft skills like emotional IQ, social savvy and common sense are more valuable in interpersonal relationships than a PhD. 

So maybe "smart" in each context needs to be defined.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Falene said:


> His reputation, way before Maria, was something to be wary of. I am surprised she wasn't turned off by that.


Women are turned on by Dark Triad traits. It's never going to change. Hard Wired. Arnold is a stereotypical pure Alpha. Women will never be more to him than sexual receptacles. He's always been this way. Women of all ages will always throw themselves at him, whether they are married or not. Five minutes of Alpha is worth more than five years of Beta.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Women are turned on by Dark Triad traits. It's never going to change. Hard Wired. Arnold is a stereotypical pure Alpha. Women will never be more to him than sexual receptacles. He's always been this way. Women of all ages will always throw themselves at him, whether they are married or not. Five minutes of Alpha is worth more than five years of Beta.


So to get women I need to be like Arnold?
Damn did I have it wrong in high school!


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

There was a time when most men would have wanted to be like him. When we were 13!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I find it interesting that you equate a smart woman with condescending and know it all behavior.


I find it interesting you omit the word some from my post and reply as if I said all, and then ignore the rest of my post. 

You should read it again without preconceptions. Both genders are guilty of it.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

:lol:
pwned


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Kasler said:


> I find it interesting you omit the word some from my post and reply as if I said all, and then ignore the rest of my post.
> 
> You should read it again without preconceptions. Both genders are guilty of it.


Sorry I missed the "some" in your comment. I agree, it is a few.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> The other thing to remember is that soft skills like emotional IQ, social savvy and common sense are more valuable in interpersonal relationships than a PhD.
> 
> So maybe "smart" in each context needs to be defined.


Actually, I think a truly intelligent person is defined by the appropriate proportion of emotional intelligence which IS social savvy, common sense and extreme knowledge about a variation of subjects. 

A pocket protector engineer for example may be smart but it is a nerdy smarts and he lacks social skills and can not then be described as intelligent. 

I do think the majority of people are threatened by someone who encompasses all aspects of intelligence mentioned. 

Not sure why. 

Still, there are people out there who respect it and crave it in a relationship rather than feeling threatened by it. 

I have already met them.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> So to get women I need to be like Arnold?
> Damn did I have it wrong in high school!


No I don't think so. 

Only if you want a dimwit.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Those are the same men who want constant adoration for menial tasks like picking up their clothes from the floor and remembering to lock the doors at night. In other words not real men. Real men need a challenge. They want a smart woman.
> He wasn't lying. Back when he was something, he wanted a wife who was his equal. Now that he is nothing, he needs someone who is his equal. She mirrors him.


I think that may be accurate.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Did anybody else watch this? If so did you have the same reaction I did of having bile build up in your throat?
> 
> This "man" went on 60 Minutes to pimp his memoir. He claims he never meant to hurt anybody yet wrote a book detailing the affair with his maid and went on national television to talk about it. Yup, no knife twisting there!
> 
> ...


Any woman that married Arnold should have known better. Jeez the man is a man ***** and has been all his life. In interviews during his younger years while he was going for mr universe. He described what being on stage in competition was like. He said "it's like %#$$ing you know with a girl. It like I am just $#@@ing , and #@$$ing all the time."

Heck there is one picture of Arnold with some friends and his finger is half way up the girls skirt. 
He has been banging anything that walks for many many years. This was not his first affair and arnolds wife has probably been putting up with it for a long time for the status and the name. I guess this one was the last straw.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

badbane said:


> Any woman that married Arnold should have known better. Jeez the man is a man ***** and has been all his life. In interviews during his younger years while he was going for mr universe. He described what being on stage in competition was like. He said "it's like %#$$ing you know with a girl. It like I am just $#@@ing , and #@$$ing all the time."
> 
> Heck there is one picture of Arnold with some friends and his finger is half way up the girls skirt.
> He has been banging anything that walks for many many years. This was not his first affair and arnolds wife has probably been putting up with it for a long time for the status and the name. I guess this one was the last straw.


For the status and the name???? She's a Kennedy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> For the status and the name???? She's a Kennedy!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure on that family there is a lot of competition and.... of course, she doesn't have the Kennedy name.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> For the status and the name???? She's a Kennedy!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea so. I mean really I see the name kennedy and all of a sudden wow. She is awesome. REally a last name is a last name. 
Hell Kennedy only got elected because of his dad's mob connections. Just because you have a Last name doesn't mean you aren't willing to do anything to maintain that image.

I mean for goodness sake IMO it is the people who go out and bust their butt everyday to eek out a decent life for themselves that are the real people we should be looking at not. Snobbish people willing to say , do , act crazy for the camera to get a paycheck. I am looking at you "REAl housewives of blank"


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If you really want to throw up, he downplayed Maria Shriver as a journalist saying she "did the news". No cupcake, she won a Peabody Award and two Emmys and anchored the evening news for both CBS and NBC you f-ing *******. Please tell me what Mildred did besides dust and spread her legs.


Arnold wasnt as popular until he hooked up with Maria Shriver I mean she is a Kennedy for crying out loud He is a sterioded out pig


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's just gross.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Arnold has joined my list of "Wow, I used to really enjoy your movies unitl I found out what a d1ck you really are". Say hi to Charlie and Mel.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm surprised he can get any interest from any woman, given the amount of steroids he has obviously consumed over the years.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I find it really funny that Arnold is my ex husband's idol.If you knew my ex you'd be cracking up laughing too.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I am in no way justifying what he did, but let's be real.

Most "Hollywood" marriages aren't about love. Both parties are looking to get something out of it.

Anyone who believes Maria went into that marriage with blinders on is fooling themselves. He was a pig before he met her, he was a pig while they were together, and he'll be a pig tomorrow.

She knew what she was getting herself into and saw some sort of upside for herself in the "relationship", whether being first lady of California, getting richer than she already was or whatever.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> I am in no way justifying what he did, but let's be real.
> 
> Most "Hollywood" marriages aren't about love. Both parties are looking to get something out of it.
> 
> ...


 Arnold was still small fry in Hollywood back then. He was a millionaire, but that was selfmade, not from acting. In any case, her wealth would probably have dwarfed his.

If anything, he would have been the one marrying her for money and status.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> No I don't think so.
> 
> Only if you want a dimwit.


He said to get "women" not to get a "woman." I can assure that Arnold is able to get very many women. I don't know if Maria is a dimwit or not, she probably is, but he got her, too. He's probably getting some right now.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> He said to get "women" not to get a "woman." I can assure that Arnold is able to get very many women. I don't know if Maria is a dimwit or not, she probably is, but he got her, too. He's probably getting some right now.


It isn't because he is sexy or remotely attractive. Some women will do anything for money.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> It isn't because he is sexy or remotely attractive. Some women will do anything for money.


Arnold had women lining up before he won his first contest. He busted up quite a few marriages over the years, too. Like I said, he's a natural alpha. Dark Triad all the way.


----------



## So Sad Lady (Aug 31, 2012)

He is able to get women because of his money and fame. 
Whether it's now, or 25 years ago.... 

I doubt we'd ever come across a story from one of his conquests that said, "I slept with him because he's a great guy!" 

Money talks.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Arnold had women lining up before he won his first contest. He busted up quite a few marriages over the years, too. Like I said, he's a natural alpha. Dark Triad all the way.


I was referring to now and you saying he gets tail. The only reason he gets any is money. Also, I wouldn't consider him to be an alpha at all. He has hidden behind lies and his wife's skirt for years now. I thought alphas had integrity and acted like a man, taking responsibility for their actions. Arnold has done none of that.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Did anybody else watch this? If so did you have the same reaction I did of having bile build up in your throat?
> 
> This "man" went on 60 Minutes to pimp his memoir. He claims he never meant to hurt anybody yet wrote a book detailing the affair with his maid and went on national television to talk about it. Yup, no knife twisting there!
> 
> ...


He had no respect for his kids. This book is very hurtful to his kids too. I would not pay a dime for it. This cheating lair only came clean when the love child was known about . He disrespected his wife, kids and fans. The maid wanted her paycheck too (opened her leggs no street corner needed ). What an azzhole f..... the maid is his wife bed. That is some nasty sick s........ The wife and children should not have been disrespected. What goes around comes around and he will get his one day. The son wants nothing to do with him. After the way he did his mother (Maria) you can't blame him. The man would jump anything (just look at the ugly maid) .He gets upset because everyone called his baby moma a hoe gmafb.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

badbane said:


> yea so. I mean really I see the name kennedy and all of a sudden wow. She is awesome. REally a last name is a last name.
> Hell Kennedy only got elected because of his dad's mob connections. Just because you have a Last name doesn't mean you aren't willing to do anything to maintain that image.
> 
> I mean for goodness sake IMO it is the people who go out and bust their butt everyday to eek out a decent life for themselves that are the real people we should be looking at not. Snobbish people willing to say , do , act crazy for the camera to get a paycheck. I am looking at you "REAl housewives of blank"


I was responding to the comment she married him for money and status. In those days say: Schwartzneggar or Kennedy. Ummm who married who for money or status???? That's all. I'm Canadian - I don't give a rat's ass about the Kennedy's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Nacissist. He cannot help being vile. He just is.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

He is what you call a hoe man. I would not touch him with a ten foot pole. It is no telling what kind of STDs being pass around by this man. He had unprotected sex with his maid while married (all in his and Maria bedroom). Just a nasty man .


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> He said to get "women" not to get a "woman." I can assure that Arnold is able to get very many women. I don't know if Maria is a dimwit or not, she probably is, but he got her, too. He's probabl
> 
> Maria is not at all a dimwit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Arnold had women lining up before he won his first contest. He busted up quite a few marriages over the years, too. Like I said, he's a natural alpha. Dark Triad all the way.


Arnold was always a good Bull dokey artist.

Lots of dimwitted women like those over inflated biceps, too. 

They gross me out, though. 

Arnold is not an Alpha, he's carnival hawker and he's the side show.

He pimps himself out, well.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Arnold was always a good Bull dokey artist.
> 
> Lots of dimwitted women like those over inflated biceps, too.
> 
> ...


JMO his body is nice but his face is ugly as h..l .


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I was referring to now and you saying he gets tail. The only reason he gets any is money. Also, I wouldn't consider him to be an alpha at all. He has hidden behind lies and his wife's skirt for years now. I thought alphas had integrity and acted like a man, taking responsibility for their actions. Arnold has done none of that.


In the arena of the sexes, an Alpha male is a male who gets laid and is at the top of the social heap. Arnold is one of those guys. Alphas have no integrity when it comes to relationships with women or their husbands. The term is a synonym for a$$hole, basically.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

mrstj4sho88 said:


> He is what you call a hoe man. I would not touch him with a ten foot pole. It is no telling what kind of STDs being pass around by this man. He had unprotected sex with his maid while married (all in his and Maria bedroom). Just a nasty man .


Essentially, all affair sex is unprotected. Arnold is no worse than any other garden variety adulterer.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> Arnold was always a good Bull dokey artist.
> 
> Lots of dimwitted women like those over inflated biceps, too.
> 
> ...


You clearly have no clue about what an Alpha male is. Read the link. It's the best explanation of the male socio-sexual hierarchy I have read.

BTW, guys don't really pick who are the alphas. Guess who does that?


----------

